# Come aggiungere un overlay e farlo vedere a Layman [Risolto]

## lumumba

Ciao a tutti,

sto cercando di installare Enlightenment 7 e sto seguendo il Wiki ma ho qualche problema ad aggiungere il layman corretto.

Ovvero, dato il comando di aggiunta dell'overlay ottengo questo risultato

```
serendipity layman # layman -a enlightenment

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment""...

svn: richiesta REPORT fallita su '/svn/dev/vapier/!svn/vcc/default'

svn: REPORT di '/svn/dev/vapier/!svn/vcc/default': 200 OK (http://overlays.gentoo.org)

* Failed to add overlay "enlightenment".

* Error was: Adding the overlay failed!
```

Ho cercato un po' sul forum e sono arrivato a questo kilometrico thread.

L'ho letto tutto e trovato che altre persone avevano il mio stesso problema, ma purtroppo non c'è la soluzione, o almeno nessuno però è riuscita a darla (o quelle date non funzionano, per l'inteso le ho provate lo stesso).

Quindi seguendo altri suggerimenti ho dato un bel: 

```
svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment
```

 il che mi ha scaricato il tutto comodamente sotto /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment

Il problema è che ora dando il comando per installare e17 

```
serendipity layman # emerge -pv e

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "e".
```

 ottengo il risultato di sopra.

Se non sbaglio emerge non si è reso conto dell'overlay che cerco di installare.

Ah, ho ovviamente aggiunto ogni linea sul /etc/make.conf per fargli vedere i layman (uso già correttamente il layman per initng).

Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie mille a tutti in anticipo  :Wink: Last edited by lumumba on Wed Jul 18, 2007 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # layman --add enlightenment 

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/dev/vapier/enlightenment/" "/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment""...

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/profiles

...

A    /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/app-laptop/epbb/epbb-9999.ebuild

Estratta revisione 97.

* Successfully added overlay "enlightenment".

```

anch'io ho avuto un problema provando ad usare l'opzione nella forma contratta.

usando quella estesa, invece, è andato al primo colpo.

----------

## lumumba

Grazie mille cloc3!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ho appena provato ed è andato al primo colpo.

La prossima volta proverò prima una soluzione simile.

Strano che in quel kilometrico post non se ne parlasse   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Grazie ancora e Good Hacking!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *lumumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho appena provato ed è andato al primo colpo.
> 
> La prossima volta proverò prima una soluzione simile.
> ...

 

a rigore di `man` è un baco del pacchetto.

e anche piuttosto grezzo. forse in quel post usavano una versione immune che non aveva il problema e ne discutevano altri.

se usi layman con una certa frequenza, (io no, per la verità), faresti bene a segnalare il fatto su bugzilla.

poi metti risolto al titolo.

----------

## skypjack

Per la verità io non ho avuto alcun problema con l'overlay di E17 ...

----------

## lumumba

Grazie mille per i consigli. Modifico ora il titolo. Per il bug invece vorrei fare un po' di prove prima di aprire un bug. Alla fine è soltanto il secondo overlay che installo, e diciamolo pure ... non sono un guru di Layman   :Very Happy: 

Ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## cloc3

 *lumumba wrote:*   

> Per il bug invece vorrei fare un po' di prove prima di aprire un bug. 

 

questo è ovvio. i bug vanno aperti con un minimo di prudenza, per non creare inutile confusione.

ma non avere troppa paura. alla fine dei conti, fa meglio un bug di troppo che un bug di meno  :Smile: .

----------

## Scen

Confermo il non-problema x me:

```

layman -a enlightenment 

....

Estratta revisione 97.

* Successfully added overlay "enlightenment".

```

Forse c'era qualche problema temporaneo nel repository SVN o nella configurazione online di layman (il file xml con l'elenco degli overlay disponibili).

----------

## Onip

a futura memoria. Per aggiungere a mano un overlay basta aggiungere la dir nella quale è presente alla variabile PORTDIR_OVERLAY di /etc/make.conf

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a futura memoria. Per aggiungere a mano un overlay ...

 

 :Question: 

non credo sia questo il problema del caso.

in ogni caso, per layman è molto meglio aggiungere in portage la riga apposita:

```

 source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## Onip

per layman ok, lo so bene e lo sa pure lumumba. Il problema del thread era che layman non riusciva a scaricarsi l'overlay, mentre lumumba ci era riuscito utilizzando svn a mano. Il problema si è rivelato essere un bg di layman. Io ho solo precisato che per aggiungere overlay generici si può anche modificare make.conf, non solo utilizzare gli automatismi di layman...

----------

